# What is your goal for 2010?



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

As the subject says....

2010: I'm going to get in some awesome shape, Slowly been getting over a chest infection i've had or 15 weeks now so hopefully will brush this off over xmas with the amount of rest and crap ill be eating / drinking. My aim for the whole year is to take part in some Thai Interclubs , and get some amateur MMA / Grappling / Boxing and Judo bouts under my belt :thumb


----------



## MDK (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like you have a good plan!

Ive been wanting to get back into my training for a while now (had about 6 months off - hitting the gym instead)...so once January comes...Im gonna get back into the fight game as its killing me not doing it!


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

1) Quit smoking (already quit drinking, smoking is proving harder)

2) Put on 5kg (fat chance with my metabolism)

3) Get my first amateur MMA bout done (working on it)

4) Improve my cardio (quitting smoking will help)

5) Probably the most important- SORT OUT MY SHITTY GROUND GAME!

Oh and

6) Spend a ton of cash on new gear (Marc and Razorstorm will come in handy for this!), been meaning to but cash is tight thanks to xmas, but quitting smoking will free up the extra cash! Got a damn good incentive to give up now...


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

1) Get a medal of some sort, enter at least 3 inter club fights

2) Go Thailand to train MT

3) Do more MMA

4) More muscle again as I did before, get the same strength as I had last year (DL 3x BW, BP just under 2 x BW, Squat 2.5x BW @ BW of 80-83KG).


----------



## danny boy (Sep 19, 2009)

Get some a 6-pack... the same as every year only this year i've got a chance of doing it with all the training i'm doing.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I shall be spending most of my time showing the MMA community the true potential of Razorstorm and getting us involved with more exciting things.

That aside, ill prob prestige on call of duty abit more and concentrate on strength and power training


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Win a grappling comp instead of coming 2nd and 3rd haha!

First MMA bout

Do more Judo

Do more BJJ


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

start pro mma career


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

jeevan said:


> start pro mma career


Good luck with the pro mma career dude!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks mate, hopefully the 3 years on - off MMA have put me to a decent level, and the constant studying of fighter techniques will help me .. Im glad I have taken so long, having seen people train for a month or two and then fight ..

You should defo quit smoking !!!


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah I will be for sure- I've been quite lucky in the fact that I have always had really good cardio even though I smoked, I know if I give up I can take it to the next level though!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

yes indeed .. and it will improve your health long term, no stained teeth, smokers cough ! just smoke some weed !


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Weed- hell no! gave that shit up when I was 17 before I lost the plot haha.

At least I wont smell like an ashtray, and will have extra cash for new training gear which will be handy!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

jeevan said:


> get my 6 pack back
> 
> and
> 
> start pro mma career


Good luck with it mate! 

Just out of interest, whatâ€™s your amateur / semi-pro record?

Cheers


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Never thought amateur or semi pro ..

Dan, how much do you spend on cigarettes, weekly ? ..


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet, People usually do amateur and semi-pro bouts to get a bit of experience and a feel for it. Yeah man it does suck, i've been put on 3 different courses of anti-biotics and they've done f**k all. Back to the doctors i go lol.


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

Goals

* have my first muay thai bout (in feb, after that as many more as is sensible)

* more grapple comps (want to win this time!)

* put on some weight (not sure how much would be a good idea tho)


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 28, 2009)

to get in a position to start fighting, and winning


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

- drop weight

- increase strength and endurance

- to start mma for good (couple of weeks/months away from starting)


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Quit smoking

Get into the designated driver mindset

Train regularly with a decent MMA gym

Loose the excess fat and have a decent diet

Go to Thailand for some training even just for a fortnight if i can

On the personal side..

Show more commitment to my Engineering studies and improve my attendance at college

Hopefully make a good go of things with my current girlfriend

Try and find a start with a Engineering firm once i work out what i want to do

Sort my bodyart out and work something out with the tacky tatts i have just now

Enjoy myself more had a ****ing awful year this year and alot of downer time so hopefully i can improve my life enough to keep me happy.

Heres hoping.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

im moving back down hertfordshire next week, back home, seen my old thai instructor, hes joked that he'll have me a fight in two months lol

my goals are too get debt free, train and fight thai, and do mma on the side to get involved, and see where it goes from there.


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

Like most, priority will be to get back in shape asap.

My last fight of the year was back in November and I have piled weight on since then as my heart hasn't been in training or my diet since then.

I also want to really nail some of the stand up technique I am slippin gwith too so am going to Thailand for a month at the begining of Januray to sort it out.

First pro Muay Thai (B class) fight in April, so my goal is to win.


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Never thought ametueur or semi pro ..
> 
> Dan, how much do you spend on cigarettes, weekly ? ..


About Â£30 a week mate, which could be spent on better things, like new kit!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

My goal is to find better work, got made redundant so leaving the college after over 7 years at the end of February. Also my goal is to be able to train harder, after having my ribs broken at the end of august I haven't quite got back into the swing of Muay Thai since, done bits here and there. Maybe work towards an amateur fight by the end of 2010/start of 2011.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Don't forget us Jeevan when your busy shaking Lorenzo's hand...

Right both Fitness and Personal are interlinked for me but here it is:

Personal:

-Rid of my debts, pay off the f**k off overdraft

Once my finance is in order i can then:

- Get myself a car/bike sorted out

Fitness:

-Happy with my weight, low body fat percentage

just burn off the mince pies....

-With money and transport i hope to get some MuayThai standup privates and regular MMA

-Complete this Gym instructor course, then quit the shitty job and apply working at gyms..

if this goes to plan and im doing regular MMA again with improved standup i want to compete professional, semi-pro/amateur just feels like a more sweatier sparring session for me


----------



## Thor (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan,

I hate to be a smart ass ("yeah right!" says my Wife ;-) but I got a distinction that could help - let me ask you this: Have you had 'goals' before which you didn't achieve? Or even really go after hard? ME AS WELL! Probably at least 50% of them.

But I bet you keep yur PROMISES!? I know I do.

So if* you can make not being a smoker anymore a PROMISE - it will happen*. If its a 'goal' or a vague, gonna 'TRY' - thats not gonna happen dude! ;-)

Also a great resource for getting your head round this smoking thing - "Allan Carr - Easy way to Stop smoking" IT WORKS.

I'm on the Board of a Drug Rehab and the Managers tell me that the heroin addicts and alcoholics they work with can quit the smack and the booze but take their ciggies away and the sh** hits the fan ;-) DISCUSS...


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I live with nurses so i'm getting loads of free nicotine patches but thanks for the offer anyway! They are also talking about locking me in my room for the weekend to go cold turkey, so may have to invest in a new door after I eventually stick me head/ fist/ leg through it or end up pulling a Rampage Jackson and ripping it off the hinges.

As long as I've got a plentiful supply of nicotine patches I'll be ok, managed to quit for a year before using patches, but started again when I was going through a really shit period of my life!


----------



## Mightymark (May 12, 2008)

To have more am MMA fights and maybe a grappling comp and not to get injured so much as I have lost about 4 months training through injury this year.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

rsp84 said:


> im moving back down hertfordshire next week, back home, seen my old thai instructor, hes joked that he'll have me a fight in two months lol
> 
> my goals are too get debt free, train and fight thai, and do mma on the side to get involved, and see where it goes from there.


where in herts dude?


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

my plan is to compete in either the MMA League or the Grapple and Strike League get a few fights under my belt then hopefully progress to one of teh local shows in either Watford or London.

It would also be nice if I can avoid getting injured last year i lost too much time out to injury ;(


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeevan - you can fight am or "semi-pro" MMA with ground and pound if that's what you're referring to as a restricted ruleset.

Whilst I don't want to get into the ruleset argument, there are shows that do 'proper' amateur MMA around, worth seeking out before going straight to pro.

As for me, in MMA terms I want to be busy with as many or more than I had this year (8 I think) more grappling comps and maybe even some K-1/Boxing/Wrestling if that comes my way.

Maybe try and pick up a regional title somewhere and defend it just to say I've done it (which could already be in the works) and, all being well, set myself in good stead for a pro career in early 2011.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Mine last year was concentrate more on muay thai and move the shop forward in terms of MMA, which i have done...ive been training at kaobon under Colin heron and my thai is getting better and better, we also now stock loads of mma brands in our Liverpool store - month on month we are busier so i couldnt be happier with that.

Goals for 2010 -

Keep up with the muay thai

Spend more time on the forum (lots of things need changing on here that i never get round to doing)

Expand the business - our new site for MMA Factory should be live within a few weeks, ive got big plans for it - im hoping it wont jue be another clothing, gear, supplements site - ive put a lot of thought and effort into it so hopefully it will pay off


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

MA-wise, start my bjj training at the awesome gym I found. and by the end of 2010 get my first belt(a guy can dream)

currently 14.10 stone, want to get down to 12 stone and/or tone up really.

I want to get my photography business finally setup to a fulltime situation, and get a premises for my studio. cant wait! got a few projects planned(some money, some unpaid but good for advertising)

hope all achieve their wishs in 2010.


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

-Quit smoking

-Get at least AAB for my A levels and get a place in a good university

-Up my ground game, supplemented by working out for power and flexibility

-Decide whether to bulk to 12 stone or stay at 10 to compete eventually

-Invest or start my own online gig to earn extra income


----------



## KANSEIDO (Oct 20, 2009)

:tuf Is my only goal for 2010, is my destiny, 4rm 180 Ibs to 242 Ibs. Changed my diet working on my cardio, hoping to fight in ANY organisation soon. I fear no man.

ps

Give me the toughest bast'ds on the planet and I'll make them squeal!


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

KANSEIDO said:


> ps
> 
> Give me the toughest bast'ds on the planet and I'll make them squeal!


You a mate of Jeevans :laugh:


----------



## rhysyboy2 (May 28, 2009)

pretty sure fedors hunger again for sum fresh meat


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

My goals are:

Personal - Keep up not smoking gave up 2 months ago to go Pro MMA not touched them since.

Business - Make trojan fight wear a formidable force amongst the international MMA market and be come known for quality.

Also get to the position where at the end of 2010 i will be able to compete in my first Pro MMA fight and win with no doubts what so ever!

also become a high ranking belt holder in all my MA.


----------

